# Cutting Nut slots?



## Jocko (May 17, 2010)

I intend buying a set of Stew-Mac double sided nut files so that I can set up the nuts on my guitars starting with the Earvana shelf nut I have just fitted to a Squier Strat. My questions are this: How much wider than the string diameter can the slot be? The nut files start 0.012” – 0.020” whereas my strings are 0.009” – 0.011” – 0.016”. Is a 20 thou slot suitable for a 16 thou string? If not how do I achieve the in-between sizes? Is there a maximum oversize for a nut slot? I have swapped from 11’s to 9’s with no ill effects so I would think that a few thou looseness would be acceptable. Can you confirm this? I believe I can use a wound string of the correct size as a finishing file. Is this the way to do it? Should I buy some other kind of files instead?
Any help would be much appreciated.


----------



## copperhead (May 24, 2006)

Your never going to get exact file/slot size i use .042 /.036" & .032/.026" &.016/.012" that's for .010" strings 
they should be a little bigger ( a littler oversized works ) ,the string needs to move without binding 
when starting all my slots i use the .012" file to start all slots ..... the smaller the file the more accurate all your slots will be with minimal wandering


----------



## bscott (Mar 3, 2008)

As the folks at Stewmac said - if you buy the file that is a little smaller than your string gauge, assuming the size file for your string is not available, you can rock the file a bit to get the approproate size you need for your strings. It also stands that these will still be useful to you if you change your string guage at some time in the future.

B


----------



## ajcoholic (Feb 5, 2006)

Before I had a full set of nut files (for many years) I used this method... buy a set of feeler gauges (generally .001" to .025") from a hardware store. They are metal leaves that come in increments of .001" attached to each other like a pocket knife. Select an appropriate leaf (or combo of two or more) and take some very fine sandpaper (I use 220 or 240) and wrap it around once, the selected leaves. Then use that to finish up the slot.

I now have a set of the tapered nut files, and a full set of the other ones - the tapered ones are nice to start and open up a slot. The thin, guaged ones are good to finish up buyt my old method works as good IMO.

Just put a little side to side pressure on the file or sandpaper/feelers to open up the slot enough so the string is not tight in the groove.

The most important thing IMO is to make sure the slot is not angled down to the fretboard, ie, it must angle back to the headstock or you will get some funky sounds from the string not breaking on the forward edge of the nut.

AJC


----------



## Jocko (May 17, 2010)

Ordered myself the gauged files I need for my immediate nut job and I will complete my collection when funds allow (assuming first nut goes to plan). Never thought about using feeler gauges. I can select feelers then mic the overall thickness with sandpaper and adjust my feelers to give the fit I want. I am usually pretty good at thinking my way round a lack of resources. Not this time though! Thanks.


----------



## ajcoholic (Feb 5, 2006)

Jocko said:


> Ordered myself the gauged files I need for my immediate nut job and I will complete my collection when funds allow (assuming first nut goes to plan). Never thought about using feeler gauges. I can select feelers then mic the overall thickness with sandpaper and adjust my feelers to give the fit I want. I am usually pretty good at thinking my way round a lack of resources. Not this time though! Thanks.


It works surprising well... if you have a mic or vernier caliper than certainly you can get it bang on. The job is easier as well if you buy some high quality paper that doesnt fall apart when you fold it over (ie the grit stays attached to the paper or cloth backing) the feeler.

AJC


----------



## Lil'Demon (May 3, 2011)

I would get a .010 nut file. In general, I find there should be a tolerance of plus .003 for each slot. When the slot is smaller than the diameter of the string the string can get 'pinched' and create tuning issues.


----------



## blam (Feb 18, 2011)

i quite dislike the nut files from stew mac. the 2 sided ones are great however. i wish i bought a set of 2 sided ones instead of a set of one sided files.


----------



## Lil'Demon (May 3, 2011)

No need to get them from Stew-Mac with shipping added etc. Go see my friend Gary at Heinl & Co. on Church St. He's got the 2-sided ones and they are excellent quality.


----------



## blam (Feb 18, 2011)

that would require a long drive to Toronto.


----------



## Jocko (May 17, 2010)

Received the two sided files from Stew Mac and had a go last night on the Earvana nut I had fitted to my Squier Affinity Strat. Made not too bad a job of it. I still have to reduce the height of the nut, to expose top half of strings, but I will do that the next time I change the strings. That way I can file down to the strings before removing them then dress the top of the nut before fitting the new strings. I did shape and polish the corners though and the guitar is eminently playable.
Toronto is a long way from Kirkcaldy!


----------



## Lil'Demon (May 3, 2011)

Heinl ships as well. Much cheaper than if they were shipped from Ohio.


----------



## blam (Feb 18, 2011)

the cost of 3 double sided files + shipping from stewmac is $88. your friend has them for 88$ + shipping if you are not local. as well, you can choose the 3 you want to suit your nut size instead of a pre selected set.

if you are local, sure, but if you're not stew mac is cheaper.


----------



## Lil'Demon (May 3, 2011)

Or you could just spend $50 and have the nut carved for you.. Unless of course you cut nut slots regularly.


----------



## Jocko (May 17, 2010)

I have a dozen guitars that I am constantly working on, improving and upgrading. My intention was to see how well the Earvana nut performed and perhaps change the other guitars to the same system. As my skills improve I am being asked by friends and workmates, who have played my guitars and tried my handiwork, if I can do work on their guitars.
My next learning outcome, if I can use the jargon, is fretwork. I have a poorly fretted neck on a Strat clone (guitar was £50 brand new!) which is going to be my first attempt. As a result I will be buying the tools I need for this project.
I retire in a couple of years and I want as many hobbies to fill my time, as money and my wife will allow.


----------



## Lil'Demon (May 3, 2011)

You're doing the right thing cutting your teeth on cheap guitars. If I can impart my own opinion on the Earvana nut, It does help intonation however its design and material make it a real tone-sucker. I've had better results compensating a standard nut much like MusicMan does..


----------



## Jocko (May 17, 2010)

The new nuts Earvana supply are seemingly much harder than the earlier ones and I can vouch for the hardness of the one I filed out! I certainly don't notice any appreciable change to the sound of the guitar. Mind you, it wasn't a quality guitar to begin with.
Downloaded a copy of the Heini catalogue. Lots of good stuff.


----------



## keefsdad (Feb 7, 2006)

Lil'Demon said:


> No need to get them from Stew-Mac with shipping added etc. Go see my friend Gary at Heinl & Co. on Church St. He's got the 2-sided ones and they are excellent quality.


Do you know what he charges for a set?


----------

